# SS prop for Tohatsu 50



## BCD1841 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey guys, can anyone recommend a stainless steel prop for my 50 hp Tohatsu on a Saltmarsh Heron 17? Don't need anything fancy just would like to upgrade from my aluminum prop. Was looking at the power tech props and may send them an email.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Did u get the stainless prop? I’m looking for one as well...Tohatsu 50hp.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call Jack Foreman, he runs the same motor and builds custom props that will blow your mind.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

+1...I'm running a Foreman prop on my Tohatsu 50 tiller.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

crboggs said:


> +1...I'm running a Foreman prop on my Tohatsu 50 tiller.


What speeds are you getting? How can I get in touch with Jack Foreman? I don’t know Jack.

I’ve sent Powertech two emails using their contact info....and have yet to get a response.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jack Foreman


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

Erin at Ankona/ Saltmarsh recommended the Powertech NREB 3 blade 10 3/8x14 on my Heron 16 with the Tohatsu 50. This is a good all rounder prop. Gets out of the hole a little quicker than the stock prop and will give you a bit more top end. I bought mine from nettle props online for 100 bucks less than Powertech sells it for.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thx all!

I appreciate the info.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

jesseflyangler said:


> Erin at Ankona/ Saltmarsh recommended the Powertech NREB 3 blade 10 3/8x14 on my Heron 16 with the Tohatsu 50. This is a good all rounder prop. Gets out of the hole a little quicker than the stock prop and will give you a bit more top end. I bought mine from nettle props online for 100 bucks less than Powertech sells it for.


Jesse....what top speed are you getting? Thx


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

crboggs said:


> +1...I'm running a Foreman prop on my Tohatsu 50 tiller.



Crboggs....what top speed are you getting and at what rpm? Thx


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Where are you located ? I have a prop you could try TURBO 3 blade


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@georgiadrifter I have run the NREB on a 16p as well as the SCB 16p plus I have a Foreman Prop that I have only run once, I would consider letting go. The NREB was ok but with the extra blade surface area my rpms were in the 5500 range. Going to the SCB got me to 5850 when trimmed and running between 35 and 36.5 mph depending on the load. I run the Chittum Mangrove.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

noeettica said:


> Where are you located ? I have a prop you could try TURBO 3 blade


Thanks for the generous offer. I’m 30 miles south of Atlanta....I’m guessing you’re in FL?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

georgiadrifter said:


> Crboggs....what top speed are you getting and at what rpm? Thx


All I really care about is the ability to jump on plane very quickly in very little water so I haven't really focused on RPM and top speed. That said, the few times I've run the MPH app on my phone while trimmed out in calm conditions I've been in the 34mph range.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> All I really care about is the ability to jump on plane very quickly in very little water so I haven't really focused on RPM and top speed. .


Speed DUDE!!!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Wonder how different performance characteristics are on the 50 4s vs older 2s tohatsu? Ie should same prop work that jack has dialed in?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

In my application I have yet to find a prop that's as fast as the stock aluminum prop.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Has anyone tried the PT SWC 3blade on the 50 Tohatsu?


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> In my application I have yet to find a prop that's as fast as the stock aluminum prop.


Kewl, good info.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

georgiadrifter said:


> Jesse....what top speed are you getting? Thx


I topped out at 35 mph loaded and solo. 33 mph with a passenger. Have since sold the boat.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have an SWC 3 for my tohatsu 50 TLDI but every time I use it I put the SWC 4 back on. I have a tunnel though.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

devrep said:


> I have an SWC 3 for my tohatsu 50 TLDI but every time I use it I put the SWC 4 back on. I have a tunnel though.


I won't have a tunnel but I will have a atlas microjacker. I am wanting a little more bite but not sacrificing alot of top end. Do you think the SWC3 is what I need?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

you'll be giving up some top speed just going to the SWC 3 from whatever you have now as it is very heavily cupped. I don't see much speed difference between the 3 and 4 on my boat but they are different pitches. I don't have a tach, just raise the motor up until my ear says the rpm's are good. I can run it higher with the 4 blade of course. I'm low 30's in most conditions. have hit 34 a few times in perfect water but mostly 31/32. if I cared much I'd get a tach and fine tune but no where to mount one. I put on a tiny tach when the motor was new but they don't work on the TLDI's. became an expensive hour meter.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

The folks at Salt Marsh sent me a Tohatsu aluminum prop....11 x 15....to replace the 11-pitch that came on it. Night and day difference. I’m now getting 35mph at 5500rpms and 39mph at 6000rpm. Rev limiter beeps at 6200 but I haven’t had it that high yet. These speeds are riding solo with a full tank of gas.....trolling motor removed.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Does anyone run the PT NREB? I am trying to decide between the NREB or the REB. I am running a 11 x 15 standard aluminum prop now.


----------

